# new installed pull box



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Stopped by a job site today and the first thing I saw when I pulled in was a new 4" pvc conduit with a new pvc box and new pulled conductors. Gee I wonder why they didn't finish ?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

manchestersparky said:


> Stopped by a job site today and the first thing I saw when I pulled in was a new 4" pvc conduit with a new pvc box and new pulled conductors. Gee I wonder why they didn't finish ?
> [/URL][/IMG]


Did they twist the conductors together before pulling them in???


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

box is a little undersized


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

360max said:


> box is a little undersized


just a tad bit !
Its a 12x12 -


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks like untreated 1x1s holding that crap to the house.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When I see that, on a house, it makes me wonder what sort of abomination they made out of the conduit run that required another pull point.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> just a tad bit !
> Its a 12x12 -


A tad?- why did they use a box. Per NEC that would need to be 8 X 4"= 32" box for straight pull.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

It's 2x4 mounted to the building.

This is a community maintenance type building. The new PVC it being run to a pool house that is undergoing a complete gut and redo. There was a major problem with the original feed to the building that required a new feeder to be run. The pVC out of the bottom of the box goes underground to the pool house building. They needed to install a pull point due to the number of bends


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Putting my :nerd: glasses on, those appear to be coax or fiber optic cables of some sort. Regardless, it's still an electrical abortion.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> A tad?- why did they use a box. Per NEC that would need to be 8 X 4"= 32" box for straight pull.


Yes I explained ( to the contractor) that it needs to be a minimum of 32" x wide enough to get both conduits into.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

mtw said:


> putting my :nerd: Glasses on, those appear to be coax or fiber optic cables of some sort. Regardless, it's still an electrical abortion.


8 # 250 xhhw & 1 # 3/0 xhhw


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

If they use a heat gun on the cover, I'll bet they could s-t-r-e-t-c-h it into place.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Someone should set up a candid camera so we can watch someone fight to get that cover on. I'd probably pay 5 bucks to see that


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Slap an expansion coupling on it and a cover. Job done, check cashed. :laughing::whistling2:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Is that the ground coming out of the dryer vent?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

All I can say is MASSIVE red tag.

Pete


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

What's the yellow tag in the box say?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

flyboy said:


> What's the yellow tag in the box say?


Thats a tag I left for the contractor to call me, as he was not on site. I also put in a telephone call to him. When he called back I discussed it with him and it will be changed to a properly sized box.

( yellow tag in question is in another photo in my photobucket account, that has been locked now)


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

That sure doesn't look like 4". Just gauging off other items in the pic anyway. Also, doesn't look like a 2x4 behind either.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> That sure doesn't look like 4". Just gauging off other items in the pic anyway. Also, doesn't look like a 2x4 behind either.


Yes it is 4", it is a 12x12 box, and yes they are 2x4's.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> Yes it is 4", it is a 12x12 box, and yes they are 2x4's.


I believe you, the first pictures didn't look like it. This pic makes it look more like it. 
But....... still doesn't look like 2x4s:jester:
One looks like a 1 x

Oh wait, I see, the back one is covered by the siding. Got it!:thumbup:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Actually, those are 2x6.


----------



## ACA (Sep 3, 2013)

Good god that is ugly. How would you guys mount that pipe and box to the side of that building?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

i would have used kwick blocks under the conduit
http://kwikblock.com/sales-tools/
these are great for making conduits and pipes secure:laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

sarness said:


> Actually, those are 2x6.



NO THEY ARE 2X4 

I know as I took the picture


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> NO THEY ARE 2X4
> 
> I know as I took the picture


Two 2x4's stacked would make a 4x4

Plus you said the box was 12x12, those pieces seem to cover about half of the back of that box. 

Maybe it's the lens, but it sure doesn't look square to me nor cover only 1/3.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

After scaling the image the 1st picture if its a 12x12 box then there is (2) 1x6's behind it.

Zoom in and grab a tape measure, or print and grab a ruler. it doesnt look like the same wood in the later pictures.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh my god who gives a flying fùck what size is what


----------



## ACA (Sep 3, 2013)

First off, a 2x4 isnt 2x4, secondly compare the size to the ****ing box of known dimensions that sits in front of them.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

echo


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Bugz11B said:


> After scaling the image the 1st picture if its a 12x12 box then there is (2) 1x6's behind it.
> 
> Zoom in and grab a tape measure, or print and grab a ruler. it doesnt look like the same wood in the later pictures.


Not that it matters, nor probably no one cares but.....
In this picture, which is the first in the thread, the mounting ears on the side of the box are screwed into the bottom edge of the boards.

In the second picture, the mounts are screwed into the top part of the boards.

Also, in the first pic one of the boards seems to be a different color than the other. In the 2nd pic they look like the same color.

Looks like someone changed them between picture takes.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

A Little Short said:


> Not that it matters, nor probably no one cares but..... In this picture, which is the first in the thread, the mounting ears on the side of the box are screwed into the bottom edge of the boards. In the second picture, the mounts are screwed into the top part of the boards. Looks like someone changed them between picture takes.


Mother. Of. God.....CONSPIRACY!! Macmikeman you're needed!!


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

The guy that did that probably runs 4 500's through a 3" LB.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Mother. Of. God.....CONSPIRACY!! Macmikeman you're needed!!


Yeah Mike, where are you?:jester:

As I said, it doesn't matter to the OP's subject, I just find it odd that the two pictures are different. Well the boards appear to be different or at the least have been moved from the first pic.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> Not that it matters, nor probably no one cares but..... In this picture, which is the first in the thread, the mounting ears on the side of the box are screwed into the bottom edge of the boards. In the second picture, the mounts are screwed into the top part of the boards. Also, in the first pic one of the boards seems to be a different color than the other. In the 2nd pic they look like the same color. Looks like someone changed them between picture takes.


Good catch


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> Not that it matters, nor probably no one cares but.....
> In this picture, which is the first in the thread, the mounting ears on the side of the box are screwed into the bottom edge of the boards.
> 
> In the second picture, the mounts are screwed into the top part of the boards.



The mounting ears of the box are offset. The left side is below center, the right side is above.:thumbsup:


----------

